# Choosing the Perfect Gun For Turkey Hunting



## ibsys2562 (Nov 14, 2010)

Now that the spring turkey-hunting season is nearly upon us, you should find the right shotgun. As turkey hunting has become increasingly popular, more and more manufacturers have developed shotguns that have more features. There are a few things you need to keep in mind as you search for the perfect shotgun.
You need to buy a shotgun that fits you. The only sure way to find a shotgun that properly fits you is to make an appointment with a firearms expert. Pull the gun to your shoulder. Always point the muzzle in a safe direction. See if the gun swings into place without extraeffort. Pay attention to the weight of the gun  is it comfortable? Next, adjust the placement of your forward hand. Check to see if you are able to hold the shotgun steady for a set amount of time. Also, see if you are able to comfortably carry the shotgun for long distances. If you answer yes to each of these questions, you may have found the right shotgun.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

For me this is the perfect turkey gun, 20 ga. flintlock .










or maybe this one... 12 ga. flintlock double


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

ibsys2562 said:


> You need to buy a shotgun that fits you. The only sure way to find a shotgun that properly fits you is to make an appointment with a firearms expert. Pull the gun to your shoulder. Always point the muzzle in a safe direction. See if the gun swings into place without extraeffort.


I would agree on flying targets, but for a turkey gun, I couldn't care less if it fits for the 1 shot a year that will be taken with it. If you chose a scope, red dot, open sites etc... I can't see where fit matters at all. If you are just using the rib on the gun, most come with shims now days to dial you in.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

No Deer, that sure is some purty hardware!


----------

